# Corking



## Jessman (Dec 27, 2004)

<TABLE id=HB_Mail_Container height="100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0 UNABLE="on">
<T>
<TR height="100%" width="100%" UNABLE="on">
<TD id=HB_Focus_Element vAlign=top width="100%" background="" height=250 UNABLE="off">


I am new to winemaking. First batch a rousing success. ( Green Apple Riesling)


I bought bottles and on the box it had #8x 1 1/2 cork. But I have read here to use #9 for long term storage. I was wondering the proper way to prepare the cork?


I use a two handled corker that presses the cork thru a tapered channel and into the bottle. Alot of corks have broken off pieces going in. I soaked in warm water for 30 minutes before and they went in with some pressure. I opened a few bottles and the corks were soft. What corks should I use and how is the RIGHT way to prepare them.</TD></TR>
<TR UNABLE="on" hb_tag="1">
<TD style="FONT-SIZE: 1pt" height=1 UNABLE="on">
<DIV id=hotbar_promo></TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## Joseph1 (Dec 27, 2004)

Jessman,<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />

Congratulations on a successful first batch. After a more than 20-year lapse, I have resumed wine making again this year. With only two batches in the bottle and two working, I am also a newbie.

Asa newbie, I am also confused about the correct way to prepare corks. I have read to soak corks. I have read don’t soak corks, just rinse with a sulfite solution. I have read that corks should be inserted dry. I believe the last option would be difficult with a hand corker.

My current method is to use a cork humidor. My humidor consists of a two-quart glass canister with plastic cover from the dollar store and a tall slender jar that once held olives (well cleaned). A week or two before I plan to bottle, I fill the olive jar halfway with sulfite solution and place it in the canister. I place the corks in the canister around the olive jar and seal. The humidity in the humidor softens the cork. When it comes time to bottle, I remove from the canister and insert in the corker.

I use #9 corks but do not use a hand corker. Other forum members may be able to provide some tips on techniques in using the hand corker.

Joseph


----------



## geocorn (Dec 27, 2004)

First of all, welcome to the forum. I always like to see new faces and the old faces are very helpful.


As for the corks, #9 are the best for the standard 750ml bottle. I only use my branded cork and I soak them for 10 minutes in a sulfite solution before inserting. since I use sulfite, I do not have to worry with drying the corks, other than to not rust my floor corker. The hand corkers can be tough on some corks, but alot of my customers will only use my cork as they make an excellent seal and do not come apart when corking.


For those of you that do not want my name on your cork, I have ordered half of my next shipment with grapes so people can have a choice as to whether to have grapes or finevinewines on the cork.


If you would like a sample, send me an email and I will send you 12 to try. By the way, this offer is good for any forum membler.


----------



## bdavidh (Dec 31, 2004)

I can attest that George's branded of corks work very well.


I just rinse them in a sulphite solution, let them dry a bit, and insert them as dry as possible. I'm using a Portugese Bench corker, and have had no issues with the FineVineWine corks.


----------



## Maui Joe (Jan 2, 2005)

Aloha Jessman, Welcome to the forum. I wanted to add my 2 cents on the issue of corks. I have tried many different types and have found George"s brand of corks have worked very well for me. I use the #9 in the 1 3/4 length for long term aging, using them dry. I do prepare the corks 24 hours prior to bottling by using the same method as previouslymentioned by "Joseph." Prior to bottling, I thenwipethem totally dry, then cork the bottles. Keeping in mind that the corks from manufacturing to your doorstep, that the corks were handled somewhere along the line by human hands and could possibly have traces of contamination and should be sulphite treated whether by gassing or complete wetting.


I personally like the idea of having the"Fine Vine Wines" printed on the corks. I have had pleasing comments when friends told me that "it introduces what's in the bottle!" Hope this helps some.


----------



## Jessman (Jan 5, 2005)

<TABLE id=HB_Mail_Container height="100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0 UNABLE="on">
<T>
<TR height="100%" width="100%" UNABLE="on">
<TD id=HB_Focus_Element vAlign=top width="100%" background="" height=250 UNABLE="off">thanks for the help.........got a batch of italian red going now and have ordered #9 corks...plus a bucch of other stuff.....</TD></TR>
<TR hb_tag="1" UNABLE="on">
<TD style="FONT-SIZE: 1pt" height=1 UNABLE="on">
<DIV id=hotbar_promo></TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------

